# errore sqlite, python [RISOLTO]

## mattylux

salve

ieri sera mentre ho fatto un controllo su gnome se era tutto inordine e che non mancasse nulla emergendo gnome  c'era 5 pacchetti da ricompilare e dev-e /python  e sqlite da inserire in package.use. io subito ho inserito soltanto dev-lang/python poi quando mi sono trovato alla fine con gli ultimi due pacchetti da compilare 

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.30.2-r1  USE="eds libnotify" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-2.30.2  USE="cdr cups dvdr ldap policykit -accessibility -mono" 0 kB
```

qui si è bloccato  gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.30.2-r1 dandomi questo errore

```
[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.30.2-r1  USE="eds libnotify" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] yes

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.30.2-r1

 * hamster-applet-2.30.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...         [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * CPV:  gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.30.2-r1

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  build eds elibc_glibc kernel_linux libnotify userland_GNU x86

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking hamster-applet-2.30.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.30.2-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.30.2-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.30.2-r1/work/hamster-applet-2.30.2 ...

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: hamster-applet-2.30.2/

 *   Applying portage-2.2.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed-2.2.6.patch ...

 * Applying hamster-applet-2.30.2-fix-import.patch ...                    [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.30.2-r1/work/hamster-applet-2.30.2 ...

 * econf: updating hamster-applet-2.30.2/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating hamster-applet-2.30.2/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) gcc3

checking for pkg-config... yes

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking for ngettext in libc... yes

checking for dgettext in libc... yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... yes

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for dcgettext... yes

checking if msgfmt accepts -c... yes

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking whether NLS is requested... yes

checking for intltool >= 0.37.1... 0.41.1 found

checking for intltool-update... /usr/bin/intltool-update

checking for intltool-merge... /usr/bin/intltool-merge

checking for intltool-extract... /usr/bin/intltool-extract

checking for xgettext... (cached) /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for msgfmt... (cached) /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... (cached) /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for perl >= 5.8.1... 5.12.2

checking for XML::Parser... ok

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking gnome-doc-utils >= 0.17.3... yes

checking for gconftool-2... /usr/bin/gconftool-2

Using config source xml:merged:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults for schema installation

Using $(sysconfdir)/gconf/schemas as install directory for schema files

checking for a Python interpreter with version >= 2.4... python

checking for python... /usr/bin/python

checking for python version... 2.6

checking for python platform... linux2

checking for python script directory... ${prefix}/lib/python2.6/site-packages

checking for python extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib/python2.6/site-packages

checking for headers required to compile python extensions... found

checking for HAMSTER... yes

checking for gnomeapplet module... yes

checking for pygtk-codegen-2.0... /usr/bin/pygtk-codegen-2.0

checking for pygtk defs... /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs

checking for python sqlite module... no

configure: error: Python 2.5+: inbuilt sqlite is required to build hamster

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.30.2-r1/work/hamster-applet-2.30.2/config.log

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.30.2-r1 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 4993:  Called gnome2_src_configure

 *   environment, line 2766:  Called econf

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.30.2-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.30.2-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.30.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.30.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.30.2-r1/work/hamster-applet-2.30.2'

>>> Failed to emerge gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.30.2-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.30.2-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.30.2-r1:

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.30.2-r1 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 4993:  tanCalled gnome2_src_configure

 *   environment, line 2766:  Called econf

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you e compilare  support, post the output of 'emerge --info =gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.30.2-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.30.2-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.30.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.30.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage /gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.30.2-r1/work/hamster-applet-2.30.2'

```

in particolare configure: error: Python 2.5+: inbuilt sqlite is required to build hamster  questo errore

notando sqlite lo avrei dovuto attivare nelle use, pero continua a darmi ugualmente lo stesso errore 

spero che avrete qualche consciglio da darmi ho provato varie cose

emerge -1 dev-python/pysqlite && emerge --resume

 emerge -1v dev-lang/python e an compilare sqlite etc..

b]emerge -1 dev-lang/python:2.6[/b]

ma sempre lo stesso errore non riesco proprio a capire questa volta che cosa possa essere che mi blocca

----------

## cloc3

mhmm:

```

s939 ~ # eix dev-python/pysqlite

* dev-python/pysqlite

     Available versions:  

   (0)   1.0.1

   (2)   2.6.0 ~2.6.0-r1

   {examples}

     Homepage:            http://code.google.com/p/pysqlite/ http://pypi.python.org/pypi/pysqlite

     Description:         DB-API 2.0 interface for SQLite 3.x

```

mi sa che, al momento, il pacchetto pysqlite è disponibile solo nella versione per 2.6 (slot2), mentre la slot (0) non funziona per te.

d'altra parte, oramai python-2.5 comincia da essere vecchio, e addirittura si sta impostando il passaggio a python-3.

passa alla versione stabile di python 2.6.

tuttavia, se questa fosse la soluzione, potresti segnalare il problema su bugzilla, perché emerge avrebbe dovuto impostare la dipendenza in automatico.

----------

## Onip

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> passa alla versione stabile di python 2.6.

 

È già con python-2.6

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> checking for python version... 2.6 
> 
> 

 

Pare sia un problema su cui i dev stanno lavorando.

----------

## mattylux

si si, 

ho gia la versione stabile di python, pero lascio stare   mi tocchera aspettare fino a quando non risolvano questo bug, 

comunque ieri sera ho fatto anche un aggiornamento completo su tutte le USE,  non ho avuto nessun tipo di problema di compilazione. 

ho lanciato anche piu di una volta revdep-rebuild nessun problema tutto perfetto.. e soltanto  quel maledetto pacchetto che rompe

```
eix -I dev-lang/pytho

[I] dev-lang/pythonquel pacchetto

     Available versions:  

   (2.4)   2.4.6

   (2.5)   2.5.4-r4

   (2.6)   2.6.5-r3 ~2.6.6-r1

   (2.7)   [M]~2.7

   (3.1)   3.1.2-r4

   {-berkdb bootstrap build +cxx doc elibc_uclibc examples gdbm ipv6 +ncurses +readline sqlite +ssl +threads tk +wide-unicode wininst +xml}

     Installed versions:  2.6.5-r3(2.6)(21:58:37 11/24/10)(berkdb build gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads wide-unicode xml -doc -elibc_uclibc -examples -tk -wininst) 3.1.2-r4(3.1)(15:37:40 11/24/10)(build gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads wide-unicode xml -doc -elibc_uclibc -examples -tk -wininst)

     Homepage:            http://www.python.org/

     Description:         Python is an interpreted, interactive, object-oriented
```

```
[I] dev-python/pysqlite

     Available versions:  

   (0)   1.0.1

   (2)   2.6.0 ~2.6.0-r1

   {examples}

     Installed versions:  2.6.0(2)(23:14:54 11/24/10)(-examples)

     Homepage:            http://code.google.com/p/pysqlite/ http://pypi.python.org/pypi/pysqlite

     Description:         DB-API 2.0 interface for SQLite 3.x
```

----------

## mattylux

ho modificato il titolo del post comunque risolto con aggiornamento

----------

